# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MRT Version 100002 Release&#60;2016-3-4&#62;For All the MTK-BOX Product

## mohamed73

*Add Lenovo Mobile Factory Flash File Download inside the software* *You can download & flash just one click* 
A60\A60+\A66\A208T\A218T\A269\A269I\A300\A300T\A30  8T
A316\A318T\A320T\A326\A328T\A338T\A355E\A356\A358T
A360\A360T\A366T\A368T\A369\A370\A376\A378T\A380T
A388T\A390\A390T\A398T\A399\A398T+\A500\A516\A520
A560\A588t\A590\A660\A606\A628T\A630T\A656\A658T
A670T\A678T\A680\A688T\A698t\A708T\A750\A750E
A766\A788T\A789\A789t\A800\A806\A808T\A808T-i
A820T\A828T\A850\A850+\A880\A889\A889首尔\A916T
A936\A938t\A3000\A3300T\A5800\K30-T\P70\P70t\P700I
P770\P780\S650\S658T\S660\S668T\S720\S820标准\S820极速
S850\S858t\S860\S880\S890\S868T\S898T\S898T+\S898T  +(S8)
S920\S930\S938T\S939   *The Beta just open Lenovo  if is fast downloading,will be open more Mobile support!!!*  *Full MRT Software Install Pack Download:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Only MRT Software EXE Download(Just for Aleady Has MRT Version 100001 User)* : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Run MRT Softwrae;
Select Brand:Lenovo
Select any model:Like P700I
tip:you can input any Model,it will auto get also
Then Click Start Button
if flash file never download before,software will be download in the first
if flash file aleady download before,so will not downloag again 
after download;software will tip
if click yes,will be start flash,if not,it will just download only  
Flashing Mobile Phone  
Flash Done  
tip:Some Mobile Phone,Like Lenovo\HongMi......
if Mobile after flash tip: DL Fail,You need tick the "After Flash DA DL" Will Be Slove

----------


## mohamed73

if you ned select your self flash file in the computer
You just select Brand to  *User defined* then you can select any factory flash file

----------

